# Medicinal Cannabis Use Rising



## LdyLunatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Malaga, Spain

Malaga, Spain: An increasing number of Spaniards with terminal and/or chronic diseases are using cannabis therapeutically, according to a report published earlier this week in El Sur newspaper.

Use of cannabis for medicinal purposes among the Spanish population may be increasing by as much as 20 percent annually, the report said.

Though medicinal cannabis is not available legally in Spain, possession of marijuana is not defined as a criminal offense under federal law.

Last year, Spanish health officials approved the importation and use of Sativex, an oral spray consisting of natural cannabis extracts, for select patients suffering from Multiple Sclerosis (MS), neuropathic pain, and other conditions.


----------



## Ogof (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a friend who lives in Spain just for that reason. She moved from the UK to go to
a pain clinic. The clinic is not doing much really, however she goes to a "cafe" where
a gentleman is doing some informal blind testing of different strains of cannabis to see
which is "better" for pain management.
His conclusion was that White Widow is the overall winner. I will try to find out what the
other strains were.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

yes the white is a very good med....i hope you can find out the other info....it would be interesting to hear....thanks Og


----------

